# Possibly getting a shepherd. Needs some advice/suggestions on them with cats



## Alexp08 (Nov 23, 2015)

Hello. Naturally im new here. I came here in hopes to get advice from a breed specific forum. 

Ive wanted a GSD since my first job working in a pet store. 
So a bit about me. Im very active, run/walk/jog/hike/bike daily. So providing proper exercise for a shepherd wont be a problem.i currently have a 6mo old lab and i wont be looking to get another dog for about 6mo. I also have two cats. Which brings me to my main question.

I know GSD have a high prey drive and ive heard such mixed feelings on them and cats. Im not willing to part with my cats. 
So should i avoid GSD for now or is there a safe way to get a GSD that will have a good chance of not attacking my cats when im not home. I know you can train and properly socialize dogs at a young age, but ive also heard the horror stories of GSD living with cats for years then turning on them. 

So any advice would be appreciated. 
On a side note, i notice that the display picture includes a white GSD. I personally think they are stunning and would love to get one. But it was my impression that they were looked down upon by the community and are riddled with health problems. Kind of like panda shepherds.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

I had 3 cats and got a GSD puppy. We created lots of escape routes and safe spaces for the cats before the dog even came home. I set up the pet gate ahead of time and actually spent time with all of the cats and some kitty treats and taught them that the little door was theirs and how to use it.

The cats were also a key piece of information provided to the breeder. My breeder and my puppy's breeder were careful in matching us with a puppy who wasn't likely to have as high of a prey drive.

At this point, the dog is still trying to make friends with the cats a year and a half later. They still hate her. She's never been aggressive with them or tried to chase them down but will follow them as far as the gate. She wants to see what they're up to. She knows the word "kitty" and understands what, "Leave the kitty" means.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Have safe places for your cat, and start training immediately. You *can* have GSD's and cats, but it takes work to keep everyone safe.

We also installed cat doors, and relocated litter boxes and cat food to an area that is 100% off limits to dogs (accessible by cat door). From Day #1, the cats are a "LEAVE-IT" item, not for playing. Lots of dogs will browse & snack on litter box waste, which I find absolutely revolting, so I don't allow them the opportunity.

Please keep in mind, your dog can learn that *your* cats are part of the family, but they probably won't generalize and extend that courtesy to other strange cats. We have feral cats in our neighborhood, and my dogs view them about the same as large furry squirrels - something to be stalked and chased, if given the opportunity. The same dog will walk into the office, calmly sniff *our* cat, and go lie down on her bed.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

WIBackpacker said:


> Please keep in mind, your dog can learn that *your* cats are part of the family, but they probably won't generalize and extend that courtesy to other strange cats. We have feral cats in our neighborhood, and my dogs view them about the same as large furry squirrels - something to be stalked and chased, if given the opportunity. The same dog will walk into the office, calmly sniff *our* cat, and go lie down on her bed.


I think my dog, on the other hand, views all small furry creatures as playmates.

She's met outdoor cats on neighborhood walks and has made friends. If the cat doesn't run, she simply lies down and lets it sniff her, and if it wants to play she'll do that too (there was one cat who actually did engage her in play). 

I'm honestly not sure she doesn't realize that the rabbits and squirrels are not cats. I've seen her do a play bow to a rabbit and then look utterly confused followed by frustrated when the rabbit just stared at her and hopped off.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I was pretty aggressive with teaching my dog that, under no circumstances, could he chase the cat..even in play and I did not allow him to play with the cat. He is now very safe with her. 

She always does have an escape route, though. Also SHE (the cat) was the one who introduced herself. I did not push them together.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

WateryTart said:


> I think my dog, on the other hand, views all small furry creatures as playmates.


Good point. All dogs are different. 

For whatever reason (and perhaps I've inadvertently reinforced it) my experience with two GSD's and one GSD/BC mix has been that they draw a clear mental line: Family Animals vs. Not-Family.

*Family Animals* (cats, rabbits, chickens, goats, sheep, etc.) are treated with reasonable respect/deference, after lots of training. 

*Not-Family Animals* (squirrels, wild rabbits, deer, etc.) are not welcome in the yard according to my dogs, and will likely be barked at or chased if the opportunity presents itself. We just spent a big chunk of change adding fencing to a specific part of our yard because the deer and feral cats were driving me (and my dogs) nuts.



jocoyn said:


> Also SHE (the cat) was the one who introduced herself. I did not push them together.


This was my experience as well. One of our cats generally avoids the dogs, the other will occasionally (deliberately) seek them out.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Maybe my dog isn't bright enough to discriminate! 

At any rate, this lack of discernment has come in handy. "Leave the kitty!" works just as well on a rabbit as it does on the cat.


----------



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

Our first gsd was raised around cats as a puppy. I watch them together to make sure he does not get rough but 5 1/2 years later no issues. We got new kittens two years ago and they had to adjust to our adult shepherd. The kittens took a few weeks to adjust but now are fine. The picture I attached is our nine 9-month old shepherd with the cat we got as a kitten. The cat bossed our new pup around when she first came home but have now developed a very funny relationship. They play and sleep together all the time. Orion (the cat) lets the dogs know if he is annoyed but they really like one another. We also have multiple cats outside. The dogs will play but never with aggression. The cat will turn around and rub on them. I have always been strict with roughness. If I see any chasing that is too much one short verbal command and they instantly stop. The new gsd is ddr working line with good prey drive but I do think with proper socialization it can work. If the cats do not like dogs it may not be as easy. Ours have been raised together.


----------



## finndog (Nov 20, 2015)

The prey drive can be trained out of them in regards to family pets. They don't often catch their food so it's negligible.

As far as white GSD's go, they are 'faulty' as far as the breed standard goes and this is where the prejudice towards them comes from, but you should pretty much ignore that. Anyone with experience of them knows that they are the same as any other GSD - loyal, protective, loving, intelligent and awesome. It's only a colour.


----------



## Alexp08 (Nov 23, 2015)

Well I'm one step ahead. Ive already set up the "safe zone" when i got my current lab. Do you guys feel safe leaving them alone for 8 hours a day while at work or do you leave the GSD in a kennel? 
What does the training look like to socialize them early? Is it just allowing them to be together with the dog on a leash? 
Also should i be looking for a breeder that breeds for a companion as opposed to a working line in an effort to get a dog with low prey drive? Thanks


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Alexp08 said:


> Well I'm one step ahead. Ive already set up the "safe zone" when i got my current lab. Do you guys feel safe leaving them alone for 8 hours a day while at work or do you leave the GSD in a kennel?
> What does the training look like to socialize them early? Is it just allowing them to be together with the dog on a leash?
> Also should i be looking for a breeder that breeds for a companion as opposed to a working line in an effort to get a dog with low prey drive? Thanks


My GSD is kenneled during the day, unless one of us is working from home. My husband works from home 2-3 times per week. If we're both at our respective offices, I run home at lunch to let her out and say hi. As she gets older, we may begin to trust her alone in the house uncrated.

I don't feel like we really trained our dog to be good around the cats. We supervised very closely and never forced anything. We did leash her in the house for quite some time but that was for general house manners. She learned "Leave it" for general purposes and I started telling her, "Leave the kitty!" if she got too close. The rest seems to be innate.

I have a show line dog, but that was what looked like the best fit for us as handlers. I can't speak from experience on WL dogs with cats but it sounds like people make it work, so I can't say one is better than the other.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

We have 4 dogs and 5 indoor cats. Our WGSL GSDs don't have high prey drive. They might chase to play, but would never bite or hurt the cats. Either way, they are not allowed to chase the cats, so we recall them and put them in down/stays. Our Siberian has tried to KILL all of the cats, but like they say: 9 lives. Now _*that's*_ prey drive. I've never seen anything like it, nor have I ever seen a GSD like him. I'm sure some working line GSDs might have a similar prey drive, but I have no experience with that.

We put up baby gates when needed so the cats can hop over them, but the dogs cannot. Well, I believe that they can, but they have been trained not to, even our Siberian Cat-killer. I also used to cut holes in the plastic baby gates so the cats could just walk through them instead of having to jump over, so that's another option. Would I ever leave Paw Paw in the house with the cats while at work or out shopping? No! Not worth the risk of coming home to dead cats. Whenever he sees our cats, he gets those "Bruce eyes" like the big shark in Finding Nemo. If we sectioned off the house with closed doors, then yes, I could trust the cats and dogs alone while separated. A baby gate could be knocked over, or jumped over, for a quick snack. But Paw Paw has also caught birds out of the sky. He's one of a kind!


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Alexp08 said:


> Also should i be looking for a breeder that breeds for a companion as opposed to a working line in an effort to get a dog with low prey drive? Thanks


 
I would discuss your situation openly with any and all breeders that interest you, working and/or show lines. Discuss your current "animal family" (your lab, your cat, any plans for future additions). I would not rule out an entire category of German Shepherds based solely on cat tolerance, since all dogs are individuals, and there may be a variety of personalities in each litter. 

I have one showline GSD and one working line GSD (WL exhibits far higher prey drive even at a young age). Both have the ability to adapt to our household, including our fairly diverse animal menagerie. Neither of my dogs has ever snuggled or been "best buddies" with the cats, but they have learned respect, and I'm okay with that.

Training, good fencing, cat doors, and latched gates are critical to keep all species safe, in my humble opinion.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

If you're open to adopting an adult, many good breed rescues have a few foster homes with cats. That provides excellent info about how those dogs live with cats. Those dogs have often lived several weeks, or several months, under the watchful eye of the foster family -- interacting with their family cats. We occasionally have a dog or two the we discover _loves _cats -- they want to to curl up together in the same bed, lick the top of their heads, play gently with them, let the cats "make biscuits" on their fur, etc. That kind of first-dog could make the transition very easy.


----------



## Alexp08 (Nov 23, 2015)

I have no problem sectioning off the house, which i pretty much have and will do if i move to something bigger. And i will definitely discuss with a breed my situation. What would i be expecting to pay for a GSD? a local classfield search showed up with a ton a puppiea but most likely all from backyard breeders. 

Next question and a bit off topic, probably should have added this before but i would consider myself a novice dog owner. I grew up with dogs my whole life but this is the first time ive owned and had to train. With that said, how do GSD do with novie owners. Are they head strong and need a stern hand or would they be suitable in my times of learning the best training methods?


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Alexp08 said:


> I have no problem sectioning off the house, which i pretty much have and will do if i move to something bigger. And i will definitely discuss with a breed my situation. What would i be expecting to pay for a GSD? a local classfield search showed up with a ton a puppiea but most likely all from backyard breeders.
> 
> Next question and a bit off topic, probably should have added this before but i would consider myself a novice dog owner. I grew up with dogs my whole life but this is the first time ive owned and had to train. With that said, how do GSD do with novie owners. Are they head strong and need a stern hand or would they be suitable in my times of learning the best training methods?


WL no idea, a good show line dog in my observation would run you $2000-3500.

I'm a novice - my GSD is my first dog as an adult. My dog did just fine, I was the one who struggled and had to climb a little bit of a learning curve. Once I connected with a trainer who does well at teaching humans and had multiple methods up her sleeve, I learned more about what I was doing and the dog catches right on. I would think how headstrong the dog is would depend on the individual. I have a stubborn dog but she is nice and resilient, and she hasn't gotten messed up because I've made mistakes. I'm pretty strict with her in terms of having consistent and high expectations, but I would not necessarily say I am stern. Sometimes we are, but not always.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

I'd get a puppy then rather than adopt an older GSD.
Also I don't know if male/female has anything to do with it, we've only had 2 female GSDs, and both really loved our cats (who were in our household first).


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Alexp08 said:


> I have no problem sectioning off the house, which i pretty much have and will do if i move to something bigger. And i will definitely discuss with a breed my situation. What would i be expecting to pay for a GSD? a local classfield search showed up with a ton a puppiea but most likely all from backyard breeders.
> 
> Next question and a bit off topic, probably should have added this before but i would consider myself a novice dog owner. I grew up with dogs my whole life but this is the first time ive owned and had to train. With that said, how do GSD do with novie owners. Are they head strong and need a stern hand or would they be suitable in my times of learning the best training methods?


cost - 5 yrs ago our female was $1200/ the males were $1500
As far as being novice - I grew up with a dog and had two I trained on my own. I thought I had training down until I got our GSD. However, I really think it depends on the dog. Ours is a definite alpha female, working line,very head strong but in a fun way (now that we can handle it). Our dog's brother was a marshmellow, but her sister is kind of snarky, just like ours, just smaller. Just be prepared to put in a lot of time with them especially from about 8 months to 2 yrs. Once they mature it becomes so wonderful and easier. The show dogs I've seen are much easier and more mellow, dogs that seem to be able to go anywhere with you.


----------



## Alexp08 (Nov 23, 2015)

I know alot of questions im asking really differ from dog to dog, so i appreciate the multiple response and generalization. Ill definitely be getting a female as they tend to be smaller which is what im looking for. Not a small dog but a smaller of the breed. 
So next question, how much exercise per day should i give it? I know the gerneral rule of thumb which is 5 mins per month for walking for pups. Does that hold true for shepherds as well? This is of course in addition to training session


----------



## BauerWhite (Mar 18, 2015)

We've had 3 cats for about 4 years and we got a white GSD puppy a few months ago. We got him at 10 weeks and he's almost 6 months now. 

The good news is that all 3 cats are still alive and our dog still has both his eyes. 

Firstly about white GSDs... if you get one from a good breeder they will be no different from a black/tan GSD in terms of health. Keep in mind, you could have two black/tan GSDs who have a litter of 8 puppies, and maybe 2 of the 8 puppies could be white and the other 6 will be black/tan. The white puppies are no different from their siblings other than the colour of their coat. For this to happen, both parents need the white coat gene in their genes. Two whites will always breed a white. We got our puppy from a registered white GSD breeder a few hours away. Just do research on the breeder, meet the parents, etc. It's only if you want to compete in competitions that your dog might not be considered a GSD. But for a family dog, a white GSD is the same as a black/tan GSD. 

Initially, my dog was chasing the cats... but we would catch him and tell him no. So at this point, he understands that he's not supposed to chase the cats... but he still wants to be friends with them and will now slowly walk towards them (which we permit). The main thing was that all our cats hate dogs in general. One lived with a dog when she was younger and hated the dog. The other two never lived with dogs, but were always afraid of dogs when there would randomly be one over at the house. 

So the cats spend most of their time in their own room (with a baby gate). They come downstairs sometimes, but normally will retreat back into their safe room when the dog sees them and starts to approach them. 

At this stage, I would never leave them alone with each other. My wife and I both work from home, so the dog is allowed run of the house when we're home. When we're not home, he's crated. He would be crated at this point when we weren't home whether we had cats or not. He's too young to be trusted not to destroy the house and eat things he's not supposed to eat. 

Hopefully when he's older, him and the cats will get along well enough to leave them alone in the house together, but there's a pretty good chance that may never happen. We'll have to see how it goes.

My dog is crate trained and he slept in his crate every night for the first couple of months. At this point, we sometimes let him sleep in the bed and sometimes we put him in his crate (and sometimes he sleeps in his crate voluntarily, but he definitely prefers the bed at this point). When the dog sleeps in our bed, sometimes our cats will sleep in the bed with us and the dog. They've probably slept about 1 foot away from each other a few times. But that's just because my wife and I are both there so the cats feel like it's safe enough. 

The dog is just really curious about our cats. He just wants to sniff them and play with them. The cats just simply don't like the dog and swat at his nose if he comes too close. Though they only ever drew blood once and that was a while ago, and it was only a spec of blood on the top of his nose (it stopped bleeding after 5 seconds). So they seem to be swatting at him with their claws retracted which is good. I would be more worried if our cats were declawed, because then they would be defenseless.

I do worry about the cats. I know that it wouldn't take much for the dog to kill one of them. He's already so big and strong that he could easily do it by accident. 

To make a long story short, one time one of my cats thought that the dog was attacking one of our other cats... and the the one cat jumped to the rescue, and put himself in-between his cat friend and the dog. He was ready to throw down with the dog to defend his friend. He got all puffed up and was meowing really loud. (my cat initially got freaked out for a different reason, and the dog was curious and came to see what was happening, and the other cat saw the situation and thought his cat friend was being attacked by the dog). So anyways, it looks like the cats all defend each other and I think the dog knows that too. 

Anyways, hope this helps. Basically, the cats would have probably been a lot happier with a smaller dog (or no dog). I think they would have been afraid of any large dog. But I do notice the prey drive in the GSD and it is a concern. I'm hoping that maybe in another year or so, the puppy energy will be gone and they'll be friends by that point. They're getting closer... they'll touch noses briefly... but the cats ultimately get too afraid at some point and start hitting his nose and running away.


----------



## Alexp08 (Nov 23, 2015)

Its interesting you mention how the whites can come about and competing them. I was juat looking at some shepherd on the local classifieds and there was a 10week old white GSD. I messaged then out of curiosity and she said that the father was white a black and shes quite a few white ones from the 4 litters hes helped produce. And she said that shes kept in contact with a few of the pups owners and they are healthy. Which when i asked on another general forum i got "those dogs are the unhealthiest things ever, run away".

But what competition would i not be able to compete in? I wouldbt show it but i wouldnt mid casually competing in other events. Not sure what all events there are, but im sure theyd all be fun.

Oh and why would it be a bad idea for me to adopt? If i found on that is said to be okay with cats and is fostered with cats, i seriously considered adopting, as i wouldnt mind missing the potty training phase hahaha. But if its not a good idea i have no problem getting a puppy


----------



## BauerWhite (Mar 18, 2015)

Alexp08 said:


> Its interesting you mention how the whites can come about and competing them. I was juat looking at some shepherd on the local classifieds and there was a 10week old white GSD. I messaged then out of curiosity and she said that the father was white a black and shes quite a few white ones from the 4 litters hes helped produce. And she said that shes kept in contact with a few of the pups owners and they are healthy. Which when i asked on another general forum i got "those dogs are the unhealthiest things ever, run away".
> 
> But what competition would i not be able to compete in? I wouldbt show it but i wouldnt mid casually competing in other events. Not sure what all events there are, but im sure theyd all be fun.
> 
> Oh and why would it be a bad idea for me to adopt? If i found on that is said to be okay with cats and is fostered with cats, i seriously considered adopting, as i wouldnt mind missing the potty training phase hahaha. But if its not a good idea i have no problem getting a puppy


I think you're better off with a puppy from a registered and reputable breeder. If you adopt one, you don't really know what you're getting and you are much more likely to get a dog with some problems. Buying a quality puppy is more expensive initially, but you'll save way more money in the long run (in all likelihood).

I know every dog is different, but my dog basically came potty trained. We picked him up and he held it for the 3 hour car ride... we took him right to the backyard and that's the only place he goes now. I think he's had a total of 4 accidents in the house within the first maybe 6 weeks. Almost all of those were our fault too (thinking he was barking upstairs when he was actually barking downstairs to get outside). He hasn't had any accidents in months.

Puppies are a lot of work though... but it gets easier as they get older. 

GSDs are serious dogs and are a lot of work. So be prepared to put in a lot of time. You'll be very frustrated with them, especially initially. I didn't get much sleep those first few weeks.

Anyways, you have to take this breed very seriously. They're not easy to deal with. I actually wouldn't really recommend them to most people. But they're amazing dogs when you raise them properly.


----------



## Alexp08 (Nov 23, 2015)

BauerWhite said:


> GSDs are serious dogs and are a lot of work. So be prepared to put in a lot of time. You'll be very frustrated with them, especially initially. I didn't get much sleep those first few weeks.
> 
> Anyways, you have to take this breed very seriously. They're not easy to deal with. I actually wouldn't really recommend them to most people. But they're amazing dogs when you raise them properly.


Yeah i know how much work they are. Thats why i wouldnt mind adopting. I was up every two hours on the hour for my lab when she was a pup.

Can you elaborate more on that second part? Im not lookong to get in over my head. I know they are alot of work and i feel like i can handle it but i want as much info as possible before i make a purchase


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Alexp08 said:


> Well I'm one step ahead. Ive already set up the "safe zone" when i got my current lab. Do you guys feel safe leaving them alone for 8 hours a day while at work or do you leave the GSD in a kennel?


I lost one of my cats in December 2013, and the other in July of this year. This is the first time since 1986 that I _haven't_ had a GSD (or two) and a cat (or two). I've heard of people who didn't have to do much training with their dog to get along with a cat, but I've always worked at it a lot. And I never, *EVER* left them alone together when we weren't home or at night when we were asleep. Our dogs sleep in crates in our bedroom, and I have a spare bedroom set up as the cat room, with a baby gate across the door. The dogs could easily jump it, but they respected the barrier. Well, except for Halo who would stick her snout between the bars and wiggle her head until it popped open far enough for her to go in and eat the cat food.  She's naughty that way, lol. 

I agree with the people that suggested starting with a puppy, and I think the fact that your cats are already dog savvy will help a lot. But an adult dog is going to be more intimidating than a puppy, so even if your kitties are okay with the lab because they've grown up together that doesn't mean they won't freak out if you add another large dog to the household. Plus, you're starting with a blank slate. An older, very calm adult that has been raised or fostered with cats might work, but you never know. 

A lot of how things go, at least in my experience, is determined by how the cats act towards the dogs. A cat that holds it's ground isn't prey the way a cat that runs could be. A cat at eye level or looking down on the dog is an equal. You don't need to necessarily rule out working lines, Halo is working lines and was actually less excited by the cats than Keefer. She'll lose her stuff over cats or squirrels on the fence in the backyard, but she liked her kitties. It probably didn't hurt that her breeder also had a small dog and a cat, so she was around them from the very beginning.



Alexp08 said:


> Next question and a bit off topic, probably should have added this before but i would consider myself a novice dog owner. I grew up with dogs my whole life but this is the first time ive owned and had to train. With that said, how do GSD do with novie owners. Are they head strong and need a stern hand or would they be suitable in my times of learning the best training methods?


Depends on the dog. A GSD was my first dog as an adult. Sneaker was really easy though, and the next one, Cassidy, was NOT! Dena would have been fine for a novice, Keefer probably okay too, and while Halo has matured into a fabulous dog, she was a bit of a handful as a youngster. If you find a good breeder who has successfully placed pups in active pet homes, maybe with other dogs and/or cats or kids, and are upfront about what you're looking for and discuss your limited experience, they should be able to steer you in the right direction. It also depends on your level of commitment to training, and the availability of competent trainers and classes in your area. It wouldn't hurt to look around first, so when you're ready you have a plan in place of where to go and what your goals are.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I have 3 cats. They have a cat room with a gate(litter and food in there). They also have the whole upstairs and another gate at the bottom of the stairs. They are all pretty well separated and the dogs don't try going over the gates. The cats will come down the stairs and lay on the stairs, but they don't pass the gate either.


----------



## Augustine (Nov 22, 2014)

I'm one of the lucky ones that Cassidy's Mom mentioned: I had to do virtually nothing to teach Butters to leave the cats alone. The only thing she did was chase them, which was something I easily remedied with frequent & consistent training.

We also have a pet gate that we use to keep Butters away from the cat box, although it also works out great because it gives the cats a dog-free space that they can retreat to whenever they so choose. There's also a cat tree + various other counters and tall spaces they can go to as well.

I know my pup well enough that, technically, I would feel comfortable leaving her alone with the cats (especially since there *are* safety measures in place just in case), BUT it is always better to be safe than sorry. Even if we could say for sure that our dog would never intentionally hurt one of the cats, accidents can still happen. So, Butters is always crated when we're gone for extended periods of time. (..also because she'd ruin the house if we didn't.)


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Alexp08 said:


> Can you elaborate more on that second part? Im not lookong to get in over my head. I know they are alot of work and i feel like i can handle it but i want as much info as possible before i make a purchase


I'm not Bauer, but I've described my dog as "high octane." My dog is actually a relatively easy shepherd. She never destroyed anything in our house. She's stubborn and went through a period during which she was really testing me, hard (she still challenges me on occasion), but she's overall grown up to be a really good dog. She's stable, sweet, and intelligent, and generally happy to please. People out in the community compliment me on her good manners all the time. She has always been relatively mellow, less crazy puppy energy than many of her contemporaries, and I haven't dealt with any neuroses from her. She's a year and a half old now and just gets nicer all the time as she continues to mature.

However, she's still that high octane dog: She's mellower than your average shepherd, but she's still a shepherd and she's got more mental energy to burn off than a lot of other dogs. She demands a lot of engagement - this is not a dog you can tell to go lie down and expect her to leave you alone to watch TV and be happy about it. This is a dog who wants to interact with you. We've invented indoor games here and there in addition to our outdoor walks/hikes/play sessions, and she LOVES said games and will ask you to play with her. For hours on end. She's very intelligent and doesn't miss much, and that means I can never be off my game because she's watching me and collecting data in that little puppy brain of hers. We train every single week and have since she was 8 weeks old, plus we do any extras the club offers, and I am still left feeling like I could be doing more with her.

I think we're doing well with her and I'm proud of the dog she's become, but I did it by throwing myself into it and nothing else (outside of work) for the last year and a half. It's been fun but it's also been all-consuming because aside from the time I spend at work, I owe her the rest of it if I'm going to keep her; she needs it. High octane dog.


----------



## Lrichtn (Nov 15, 2015)

So much of the question of how a dog and a cat will react depends on the individual dog and the individual cat. But there ARE things you can do to assist in developing at a minimum a respectful relationship between them. Introducing them to each other at as early an age as possible helps. Never introduce them in a way that one can hurt the other. It can be just as bad if the cat hurts the dog as vice versa. I have always made "BIG" over my cats to my dog. I have introduced them just as I introduced my children to my dogs when they were babies. I made sure the dog got the impression from me that this was a PRECIOUS PACKAGE and needed to be treated GENTLY and GUARDED. The cat was SPECIAL to me but I wanted to SHARE it with my nosey dog. I also gave the cat the impression that the dog was nothing to be afraid of and that the cat was safe because I wouldn't tolerate the dog hurting it. Each "visit" was brief followed by separation (the dog in it's crate and the cat in its but where each could see the other) periods. I also allowed each time out of it's crate while the other could watch it moving freely in the house. Right now I have 3 cats (my husband rescued 3 kittens last winter from his hunting camp that a momma wild cat had who died and froze. I couldn't find homes for all them before my kids were in love so you know the drill....we kept 2 of those and had 1 older "the queen" cat as well.) My dog LOVES the big fluffy male kitten (now a strapping young cat "man"). They nose each other and rough house and play chase - my dog will run up on the cat and my mind screams "run cat and be safe" but the cat just stands his ground and the dog bumps him hard with his nose and that's the end of it. The smaller female kitten will tolerate the dog and rub against her legs if the dog is calm but if the dog gets rowdy, she will just go up a tree or onto the deck rail or the sofa back etc and stare down at the dog - who gets bored and leaves her alone. Sometimes the dog enjoys making her run but you can tell the cat isn't afraid so much as just making sure she gets out of the way. Now the "queen" is older and since she was an adult when my GSD was a puppy she doesn't tolerate any guff from the dog at all. She will be nice and touch noses if SHE wishes to but if she isn't in the mood, the dog can tell and instinctively leaves her alone and walks around her even if she is lying in the middle of the path. We all constantly remind the dog to be gentle with the cats and the dog understands the concept of "they are part of our family" I think. Each reacts differently and sets it's own limits on how much it will tolerate and what kind of relationship it wants to have with the dog - but the cats also accept the dog as family. I think it's just a matter of constant reminders and doing it in a loving way - firm but respectful - you don't want the dog to think of the cat as a "can't touch this" so much as a "we share this precious thing and must be gentle with it" concept. Let the dog know you are PROUD when it treats the cat in the appropriate manner. I suppose there will be dogs and cats out there that just will NOT tolerate each other but I haven't had one of those yet - and I've been through about 10 dogs and probably 20 cats in my lifetime so far. I've had dogs that slept with cats in their dog houses and cats that NEVER accepted the dog as anything more than a nuisance to be tolerated. But so far I've never had one of my dogs hurt one of my cats or vise versa. Maybe I'm lucky who knows.


----------



## BauerWhite (Mar 18, 2015)

Need opinions on this: 

We have this Feliway product which is a pheromone sprayer to make cats calm. We use it when we put them in their crates for travel because they hate going in their crates. 

So I've heard that it can be a good idea to get the Feliway Diffuser to spray that stuff in the room when you are introducing them to each other. 

Now, maybe this is a stupid idea... but could we just spray our dog with Feliway Spray (just a bit on his back or something) and will that make the cats want to be friends with him?


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

I always stuck to using the diffuser or putting Feliway collars on the cats, but that's just me.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Ther is only one rule in Dog/Cat relationships "the dog/puppy never chases the cat! I don't use escape routes for my cats because they don't have anything to escape from.

But some of the "Pro's" recommend that approach, so there is that. These days after people have tried and failed with the usually approaches "drag leash" and then the struggle with "corrections." I recommend using a "Bonker" once or twice and the dog gets it ... If I try and chase the cat "bad things happen??"

If you get a puppy it should not be a big deal, if you get a cat safe adult, it should not be a big deal. If you fall in the middle ... all the usual approaches can be found here:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/7410522-post2.html

as well as the "Bonker" approach because as I am want to say:


----------



## Alexp08 (Nov 23, 2015)

Whats a bonker?


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Alexp08 said:


> Whats a bonker?


It's in the link. 

But it's a small towel bound with rubber bands! You say "No" and follow it by hitting the dog with the "bonker!" That's still to much for some folks. 

Delivers an "adverse" to the dog for making "poor decisions" squelches the behavior and teaches the dog that "NO" means "NO!" 

People struggle with the Dog v Cat thing all the time. Cats get re-homed, Dogs get returned to rescue. It's not "cat" specific, it's for unwanted behavior. If you get things right you won't need to use it but sometimes "crap happens" and you need to deliver a "message" hands free as it were. 

If you get a "puppy" or a cat safe adult you should be good to go, if they say they are not sure?? A drag leash maybe a muzzle and a "Bonker" and your still good to go.


----------



## Alexp08 (Nov 23, 2015)

Haha thanks, and i didnt see the link the first time. But ill start using a bonler with my lab lol she still wants to follow the cats around a sniff their butts lol


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Alexp08 said:


> Haha thanks, and i didnt see the link the first time. But ill start using a bonler with my lab lol she still wants to follow the cats around a sniff their butts lol


Cool provide feed back! And my understanding, you need to take the dog by surprise, don't make the "Bonker" a toy, you say "No" and throw the bunker and hit the dog with it.

Almost at the same time, and you throw it at least once or twice to send a message! So even if the dog "happens" to stop throw it anyway to send a message!


----------



## Alexp08 (Nov 23, 2015)

Chip18 said:


> Cool provide feed back! And my understanding, you need to take the dog by surprise, don't make the "Bonker" a toy, you say "No" and throw the bunker and hit the dog with it.
> 
> Almost at the same time, and you throw it at least once or twice to send a message! So even if the dog "happens" to stop throw it anyway to send a message!


Awesome, thanks for the advice!


----------



## crittersitter (Mar 31, 2011)

I have 3 GSDs and 2 cats. All three GSDs were adults when I rescued them. None were used to cats and 1 was supposedly not good with cats. It can be done! If you are getting an adult dog you must keep them on a leash and possibly a muzzle while you let the cat in the room. Do not let the dog chase the cat EVER. It takes time, lots of time but can be done. Teach your dog/puppy "leave it". My 3 GSD's respect the cats now. In fact, none of them will even pass the cat in the hall to get a drink of water. The 17 pound cat rules them!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Yes it takes time and lots of effort. I think the older the cat the harder it is. The cat has to feel safe around the dog/pup so the cat doesn't run- if there is no running there is no game. So it's up to you to make the cat feel safe and and not allow any chasing. Max was always very forward and shove his face right in there space and give them puppy kisses-they didn't like that. It is good to section off an area where the cat is until the rules are set in stone leave the cat alone. I also would feed them turkey near each other it made cat more comfortable being close to max. I do think the cats are the ones that make it work they just need you to back them up.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Alexp08 said:


> Hello. Naturally im new here. I came here in hopes to get advice from a breed specific forum.
> 
> Ive wanted a GSD since my first job working in a pet store.
> So a bit about me. Im very active, run/walk/jog/hike/bike daily. So providing proper exercise for a shepherd wont be a problem.i currently have a 6mo old lab and i wont be looking to get another dog for about 6mo. I also have two cats. Which brings me to my main question.
> ...


That is a new one to me! I never heard of that before with German Shepherds.

I will caution you that if you already have one young dog interested in cats, and at six months of age, you may see that increasing quite a bit over the next few months, and you add a second high prey drive dog, they can and will feed off of each other.


----------



## vii777 (Jul 22, 2014)

Been around GSD's most my life. I had 2 cats and 2 dogs before I got my GSD. My GSD is of working stock with the breeder specializing in military/police dogs. I needed a protection/watch dog for my family and property. That being said she ADORES "her" kitties. We didn't do anything special to train her, she simply grew up with them. We did correct her when she got too rough while a puppy and the cats have bopped her a few times when she went overboard. No different than any liter mate would if she bit too hard while playing. In my experience a balanced, trained, socialized GSD is a MASSIVE softy with her family, fiercely loyal to her pack (humans, cats, whatever), and a raging terror to anyone that would do them harm. Perfect


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

I am enjoying this topic, since I have had dogs all my life, and cats much of the time. I believe it depends on the individual dogs and cats. At one time I had 3 Ragdoll cats - a very large breed of cats, they stood taller than my French Bulldogs! Our Great Dane (who is now at the Bridge  ) always wanted to play, and when my oldest Ragdoll got sick of him, he would slap him across the face! No claws out, just a loud thump! Then the Great Dane would walk away. It was hilarious! Our other Ragdolls ignored the dogs. My one tiny Sphynx cat was buddies with my husband's Beagle, but she did not like the other dogs. The cats who didn't care for the dogs simply jumped up on the tall cat tree and watched. I think it is just a matter of making sure the cats have a tall cat tree to jump up to. In the future, once my remaining old pets go to the Bridge, I intend to possibly buy one kitten, rescue one or two Chinese Crested Dogs, and buy a GSD pup (not all at once!). As I said, it depends on the individual dogs and cats, and providing the cat a safe tall cat tree to escape if need be. My only problem now is deciding which cat breed to get - I had a Somali in the past, which is a smaller, more athletic breed, and she was wonderful! Or...a Maine **** Cat, just the opposite - they are very large, and spend more time on the floor rather than leaping and tearing around the house, as my Somali did! Both very nice breeds! BTW, does anyone out there have either a Somali or a Main ****? I am determined now that I am retired, to limit my pets to 1 cat and 2 or 3 dogs. DETERMINED I say!:crazy:


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

maxtmill said:


> I am enjoying this topic, since I have had dogs all my life, and cats much of the time. I believe it depends on the individual dogs and cats. At one time I had 3 Ragdoll cats - a very large breed of cats, they stood taller than my French Bulldogs! Our Great Dane (who is now at the Bridge  ) always wanted to play, and when my oldest Ragdoll got sick of him, he would slap him across the face! No claws out, just a loud thump! Then the Great Dane would walk away. It was hilarious! Our other Ragdolls ignored the dogs. My one tiny Sphynx cat was buddies with my husband's Beagle, but she did not like the other dogs. The cats who didn't care for the dogs simply jumped up on the tall cat tree and watched. I think it is just a matter of making sure the cats have a tall cat tree to jump up to. In the future, once my remaining old pets go to the Bridge, I intend to possibly buy one kitten, rescue one or two Chinese Crested Dogs, and buy a GSD pup (not all at once!). As I said, it depends on the individual dogs and cats, and providing the cat a safe tall cat tree to escape if need be. My only problem now is deciding which cat breed to get - I had a Somali in the past, which is a smaller, more athletic breed, and she was wonderful! Or...a Maine **** Cat, just the opposite - they are very large, and spend more time on the floor rather than leaping and tearing around the house, as my Somali did! Both very nice breeds! BTW, does anyone out there have either a Somali or a Main ****? I am determined now that I am retired, to limit my pets to 1 cat and 2 or 3 dogs. DETERMINED I say!:crazy:


Not to rain on your parade, but cats are not like dogs. They are very sociable and need their own kind. When left to their own devices, they live in large colonies and share raising kitten duties. They do much better when not kept as singletons. Many shelters and rescues today refuse to adopt out one young cat or kitten alone unless there already is another young cat at home.


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Not to rain on your parade, but cats are not like dogs. They are very sociable and need their own kind. When left to their own devices, they live in large colonies and share raising kitten duties. They do much better when not kept as singletons. Many shelters and rescues today refuse to adopt out one young cat or kitten alone unless there already is another young cat at home.


Thanks for your input. Çome to think of it, I never had a single cat, except my first Ragdoll for a short time, until I got another! My cats and Chinese Crested Dogs always got along well, so I thought a single cat would be fine if I had a crestie or two! Is this not a good idea? If I got two cats, a Somali and a Maine **** are so different from each other, I wonder if that would work? So...if I end up with two cats and three dogs, it will be your fault, right, MineAreWorkingLine? Haha!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

maxtmill said:


> Thanks for your input. Çome to think of it, I never had a single cat, except my first Ragdoll for a short time, until I got another! My cats and Chinese Crested Dogs always got along well, so I thought a single cat would be fine if I had a crestie or two! Is this not a good idea? If I got two cats, a Somali and a Maine **** are so different from each other, I wonder if that would work? So...if I end up with two cats and three dogs, it will be your fault, right, MineAreWorkingLine? Haha!


The cat will do okay with dogs, but it will thrive with another cat. It is just the way they are. 

I will take the blame for you happily owning two cats (a shelter cat will be fine as one too), two Chinese Cresteds, and a German Shepherd.


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> The cat will do okay with dogs, but it will thrive with another cat. It is just the way they are.
> 
> I will take the blame for you happily owning two cats (a shelter cat will be fine as one too), two Chinese Cresteds, and a German Shepherd.


Thanks, I will tell my husband it is your fault when the time comes!  Do you think having two such different types of cats would work?


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

I don't think breed should be a factor.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Not to rain on your parade, but cats are not like dogs. They are very sociable and need their own kind. When left to their own devices, they live in large colonies and share raising kitten duties. They do much better when not kept as singletons. Many shelters and rescues today refuse to adopt out one young cat or kitten alone unless there already is another young cat at home.


LOL not to rain on your parade but yet again ... there is always that guy! 
I have "that" cat she's a tiny thing, solid Blk and she belonged to the bedroom sunroom outdoor clan of four and I have a living room clan of four. 

One of the bedroom clan interacts freely with either clan the others pretty much don't. The tiny cat aptly named "spooky" because she is easily spooked lost her twin and momma cat! 

Momma passed and Katrina her sister just disappeared???  Then spooky vanished?? Then she came back! 

When she came back ... that was it, no more outside for you! So she became a full-time indoor cat and then decided she was "not" leaving the bed room??

It's been two years and only recently when I decided to feed two of the living room cats with her in the bedroom has she not freaked out at the sight of the other cats. She actually seems indifferent to Stumpy and Molly and that took a year and she has slowly just started to come down the hallway!

Her favorite time is bedtime, when Rocky comes to bed, she runs up to the bedroom door to greet him! But all things considered, she would certainly be happy to see at least two of the other cats gone! She freaks when she sees them and they could careless about her??

Hmm let me go check .... yep she's still back there.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Chip18 said:


> LOL not to rain on your parade but yet again ... there is always that guy!
> I have "that" cat she's a tiny thing, solid Blk and she belonged to the bedroom sunroom outdoor clan of four and I have a living room clan of four.
> 
> One of the bedroom clan interacts freely with either clan the others pretty much don't. The tiny cat aptly named "spooky" because she is easily spooked lost her twin and momma cat!
> ...


Maybe it is your introductions that are at fault? Of course there are always exceptions to the rule, but from what you describe, there should not have been a problem. I bring strange cats in and plop them on the floor and they all get along fine, no intro necessary. Most even get along with the dogs just fine. I just don't panic or make a big fuss. (Can't say that the dogs all take it in stride, but some of them do.)


----------



## fireflyeyes (Jun 15, 2015)

We rescued our Black GSD from the street at around ten months. We have four cats and I think he must have encountered tough street cats in his former life because at first he was scared of them and then he wanted to play. We used "leave it" reinforced with squirt bottle when he started to chase. He hates squirt bottle so he learned real fast. He will still chase a little when he's super excited but it's not a prey seeking behavior, it's a running after anything and everything because he's losing his mind behavior. 

The youngest of the cats he will nuzzle and lick a little and she tolerates it to a point but then walks away. He has a weird relationship with the 15 year old grumpy old man, who is declawed (he came that way). That cat will run up to him screaming and just batter him with his paws and Jet things it's great fun, which only makes the cat angrier. But later they will sleep on the same chair and he will let that cat eat out of his bowl. So weird. The other two cats and he mostly just ignore each other. 

We have a weird open plan house so we can't really do gates to separate everyone, but we have many high bookcases and hidey holes so the kitties do have places to take refuge if they are done with him. My husband works from home most of the time so we haven't left him loose for eight hours but we have left him for up to six hours loose and I didn't worry about the kitties at all (the house, yes, not the kitties). He sleeps in the bedroom with us so the kitties do have the rest of the house to themselves at night.


----------



## Arimoose (Jan 19, 2016)

My girl shepherd loved, LOVED, the cat. If you called "kitty, kitty" she would come running from two acres back. So introductions, socialization, and if the cats are there in the home first it helps. In fact, she thought a possum sleeping in the wheelbarrow was a cat and was licking him all over before we got to her. lol I know, not healthy but things happen. Anyway, socialize them together, you should never have an issue.


----------



## jon bda (Nov 5, 2014)

Our old boy Max (RIP)



















And new boy Kiyo










Had to keep a bit more of an eye on Kiyo at first but he's coming good.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

.


fireflyeyes said:


> That cat will run up to him screaming and just batter him with his paws and Jet things it's great fun, which only makes the cat angrier. But later they will sleep on the same chair and he will let that cat eat out of his bowl. So weird. The other two cats and he mostly just ignore each other.


 Now that is weird?? The cat is kinda like, I don't like you because you are a big ugly cat and then the cat is like ... well never mind! 

Rocky, if he has treats, he is none too keen on having cats in his face. The first time I heard a low growl at the cat/treat/Rocky situation, I was highly concerned??? And I said "ROCKY" and he stopped growling and then "CAT" and the cat walked away! It turned out that was the way to handle it. It was "treat specific" behaviour and he never went beyond the growl and "most" of the cats respect his space. 

Course ... if you have enough cats there is always the one. :crazy: "Molly Clone" likes to press the issue and seems to be unimpressed with being growled at?? So with him on occasion, he will wait for me to "start" to get up and then turn around and stroll casually, away.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Maybe it is your introductions that are at fault? Of course there are always exceptions to the rule, but from what you describe, there should not have been a problem. I bring strange cats in and plop them on the floor and they all get along fine, no intro necessary. Most even get along with the dogs just fine. I just don't panic or make a big fuss. (Can't say that the dogs all take it in stride, but some of them do.)


Yes introduction. 

Yep, you'd not know she was born "here" and hung around with those same four cats for years. 

But the older cats that tied everyone together finally started to pass away and the "bedroom" cats started going in and outdoors and that's when "Spooky" got even "Spookier??"

I have never seen any of the others pay "any" attention to her whatsoever??
But she freaks out when she sees them or these days two of the boys. She is good with "Stumpy" and "Molly." They hang out in the room with her after meals and no issues whatsoever.

She just knows the other two are out here (living room) so she won't come out. Although she was at the couch the other day near Rocky so maybe before the year's out she'll finally get over it?? 

The "Bonker" is of no use to me with this issue.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

jon bda said:


> Our old boy Max (RIP)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great pictures and sorry about Max.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

And for the record yes most "normal" cats generally no problem with "intros." I scooped up a run away twice and brought him home, he stayed a few days and there was never a single issue! I'd have liked to have kept him!

I just have an oddball cat on my hands.


----------



## jon bda (Nov 5, 2014)

Chip18 said:


> Great pictures and sorry about Max.


Thank you! Six years later this year since we lost him...still makes me sad but i just love to remember the good times now. And as for Kiyo...



















I think you tend to smooth over all the hard work they are when you remember them later...


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

They look almost the same?? And yes you are correct my better half has told me some "Struddell" (White Boxer) stories I don't recall?? My baby girl was "perfect" in my memories of her.


----------



## jon bda (Nov 5, 2014)

Chip18 said:


> They look almost the same?? And yes you are correct my better half has told me some "Struddell" (White Boxer) stories I don't recall?? My baby girl was "perfect" in my memories of her.


Nephew and great uncle those pair!


----------



## GSD316 (Jan 5, 2016)

Have a 3 month old GSD and adult cat, maybe 8 years old. The pup wants to play but the cat doesn't want anything to do with her. About half the time she barks at the cat and the rest of time doesn't bother her. Right now just letting them work it out to get comfortable with each other.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

3 GSDs and all are different. Robyn loves them and will sneak away and sleep with them. Midnite acts like he wants to kill them but can be very neutral around them if they like him. Apollo still tries to play with them but he is to rough. He can and has complete ignored them. My one cat thinks he is a dog and will chase the dogs, the other two can take them or leave them.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

GSD316 said:


> Have a 3 month old GSD and adult cat, maybe 8 years old. The pup wants to play but the cat doesn't want anything to do with her. *About half the time she barks at the cat and the rest of time doesn't bother her.* Right now just letting them work it out to get comfortable with each other.


Not really a fan of the "let them work it out approach."

You need to "correct" the "dog" "now" while you still can (you are raising a dog). If he can't interact with the Cat "civilly" then he should not interact at all!

Train the "Place Command" cut off the free roaming in the house! Put the dog in "Place" and if he moves towards the cat correct him!

Or put a leash on him and same deal but you might as well start on the "Place Command" now.:

Fearful, Anxious or Flat Crazy "The Place CommanD - Boxer Forum : Boxer Breed Dog Forums

For corrections, you can use a Leash Correction, a Spray Bottle or The Pet Convincer.

See here, for Pet Convincer:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...sive-normal-herding-behavior.html#post7400865

These days myself, I would use a "Bonker" (a towel bound with rubber bands or a pair of socks) and you throw it at the "puppy" and Bonk him in the head with it.) solve the "issue" in three seconds, I have too many Cats to screw around with Dog/Cat issues:
Boxer Forum : Boxer Breed Dog Forums - View Single Post - Stopping unwanted behavior with Bonkers!

Or "let them work it out and don't be surprised if your cat decides to start "peeing" all over r the house because he is under stress??


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

jon bda said:


> Nephew and great uncle those pair!


LOL I got that one right! Do they act similar by any chance???


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Chip18 said:


> Not really a fan of the "let them work it out approach."
> 
> 
> 
> Or "let them work it out and don't be surprised if your cat decides to start "peeing" all over r the house because he is under stress??


People don't seem to understand how quickly a big dog can kill or seriously harm a cat even in play.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Letting them "work it out" is a recipe for a dead cat. 

I have always had GSD and cats. Never had an issue. But my dogs are raised from the get go with one important lesson. The cats are the boss. The cats are given preference, the cats are given berth, the cats are NOT to be touched on penalty of not nice things. Period. Mess with a cat in my house and you will realize the error of your ways. 

I am the same with all fosters as well. I have only ever had one foster that I had to quickly move to s new foster home. He was 6 yo, and I knew almost immediately he was a flat no go. I would never trust him alone with cats. I could manage him when I was home. But that was it.


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

jon bda said:


> Thank you! Six years later this year since we lost him...still makes me sad but i just love to remember the good times now. And as for Kiyo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful dog!


----------



## jon bda (Nov 5, 2014)

maxtmill said:


> Beautiful dog!


 Thank you, we were out and about earlier as well...











Think I need to get him a new harness!


----------



## danica (May 26, 2015)

_My GSD was a rescue and grown when I got him, we have a cat but he's not allowed near her. He will "look" and I'm sure yearn to chase her but I redirect his attention and take him outside to play. I would not trust him ever just because it's his nature and he grew up chasing them, I would say start with a puppy as young as you can get, introduce them and let the cat be the boss from the beginning and most likely it would be fine, I have had dogs and cats in my home all of my life and if they are started together young it's usually ok. as always use caution as the GSD grows to ensure no other is harmed. Don't let any fear keep you from getting a new pup, they are wonderful dogs in every way, you don't want to deny yourself the pleasure of owning this wonderful breed_ :wub:


----------



## jon bda (Nov 5, 2014)

Chip18 said:


> LOL I got that one right! Do they act similar by any chance???


 Chalk and cheese if I'm honest, although Kiyo does seem to be calming down a bit as he's getting older. Its all good fun owning a Shepherd!!!


----------



## Amshru (Aug 7, 2015)

I'm still working through this. 

We got two rescue dogs in 2000, then brought our mature cats over from Switzerland (after they'd gone through massive immigration issues). They eventually all learned to get along, but the cats did whack the dogs a few times to enforce the heirarchy.

That resulted in a happy home where dogs and cats would lie down together without conflict.

The cats lived to 23 and 24, happy lives with dogs at the end. The dogs were getting older too when we rescued another two kittens. Since then, the dogs have died (both at 18 years), but beforehand, there were no problems between cats and dogs.

Fast forward to last summer, when our GSD puppy arrived on the scene. The cats were terrified even when she was 8 weeks old. She moves too fast, she's too robust, they just don't like her. She on the other hand loves them! She wants to sniff, cuddle, get right in there with them.... and they don't like it at all! The same cats that were happily integrated with our old dogs see this intruder as a threat. They don't even seem to class her as "dog", cos dogs were ok before.

Gates, leashes... we're doing what we can to control the dog, but she just wants to be friends. The cats think otherwise.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Amshru said:


> I'm still working through this.
> 
> We got two rescue dogs in 2000, then brought our mature cats over from Switzerland (after they'd gone through massive immigration issues). They eventually all learned to get along, but the cats did whack the dogs a few times to enforce the heirarchy.
> 
> ...


You already stated the "issue" the dog moves to fast. To much energy for these cats to deal with.

Put the dog in "Place" train that first and don't allow the dog to free roam in the house, he should be in his Crate or in "Place" in the house. When the Cats understand the dog "is" under control ... then they will relax.


----------



## jon bda (Nov 5, 2014)

Chip18 said:


> You already stated the "issue" the dog moves to fast. To much energy for these cats to deal with.
> 
> Put the dog in "Place" train that first and don't allow the dog to free roam in the house, he should be in his Crate or in "Place" in the house. When the Cats understand the dog "is" under control ... then they will relax.


 Kiyo has total freedom of the house, and has never been stuck in a crate. And how do you put your dog in its place?


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

jon bda said:


> Kiyo has total freedom of the house, and has never been stuck in a crate. And how do you put your dog in its place?


See last link in post 61. 

The Crate is not about keeping the dog locked up it's about establishing rules and structure as long as the dog has free roaming privileges, you have no control over him and the Cat?? Crate or Place no free roaming in the house, pretty much that simple.


----------



## jon bda (Nov 5, 2014)

Chip18 said:


> See last link in post 61.


 Throwing stuff at a puppy? Move over Caeser...


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

jon bda said:


> Kiyo has total freedom of the house, and has never been stuck in a crate. And how do you put your dog in its place?


The fact that you phrased like that?? Says you did not read the link if you had that is not what you would have asked.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

jon bda said:


> Throwing stuff at a puppy? Move over Caeser...


 Cesar doesn't use a "Bonker" nor does he "train" dogs.

The "Bonker" delivers an "aversive" to the dog for "attempting" to chase the cat. It's a towel! 

I have lived with up to 5 dogs and 17 cats for over 15 years. In all that time I have never had a single Cat v Dog situation. My cats don't need escape routes *because they have nothing to escape from! 
*

If your not going to bother reviewing the information provided, there is not much I can do for you, so I'll let you figure out another way. If the dog has started to chase a Cats .. he won't stop until you deliver an "aversive." 

But if you "want" useless crap that "won't" work from PO trainers ... here you go:

https://positively.com/dog-behavior/new-dogs/dogs-and-cats/

As they say:


----------



## jon bda (Nov 5, 2014)

Well at least we agree about Caeser...










He wasn't the best around cats when he was young (well, he still is young) and has never had anything no matter how towel like thrown at him, nor has he been hit. I quite like positive training, so I think you should go **** yourself, stick your 'bonker' where the sun doesn't shine and maybe accept there is a way other than yours my friend...


----------



## jon bda (Nov 5, 2014)

Actually, if a moderator could just delete my account please, i'll take my totally ****, cat killing dog elsewhere...and still not throw things at him...


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

jon bda said:


> Well at least we agree about Caesar...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh a well reasoned rebuttal I see. 

Sorry to disappoint you but I have listed "all the conventional methods" from Leerburg and Joe Galaxy in previous post. I would say do a search but apparently?? That's to much for you so here you go:
https://www.google.com/search?q=ger...s+the+cat+chip18+site:www.germanshepherds.com

You clearly don't have or had a dog that wants to "kill" a cat if you did you would understand that they only way to make it stop is by delivering a *"Crystal Clear*" message to the dog that *"He needs to make better choices!"
*


Don't get ticked off at me because the Queen of "PO" only has *"NOTHING"* for people with serious freaking Cat and Dog issues! 

If they chose "not" to hammer down on a dog with a hard leash correction?? Then there options are limited to a "Bonker" or an "E-Collar." Pretty much that simple. 

Doesn't strike me that your the type to ask a lot of questions?? So for those that are and if "they" have questions on the "Bonker" thing as regards Cat v Dog issues.

"They" can contact the author of the "Bonker" here:
https://www.facebook.com/gary.wilkes.39
Home

or Jeff Gellman:
https://www.facebook.com/search/str/solid+k9+training/keywords_pages

Solid K9 Training - Rehabilitation and Family Dog Training

As to what someone who's trained thousands of dogs recommends ... for Cat Dog situations, those that want to "know" here you go. :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWKMJuR3BRU
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ifhup5cUE_g
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJKA-DeuCRw
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=onMq3FgyVUg

Glad "PO" only worked for "you" that crap won't work for "some dogs!" 

Have a nice day.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

jon bda said:


> Well at least we agree about Caeser...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, what a positive thought process....NOT.

You came here for help, and received lots of good advice. It is up to you to pick and choose what methods you would like to try on the dog in front of you. Nobody can make that determination for you. If your choice doesn't work, feel free to choose another training option. In the meantime, don't feel free to bash those who tried to help, even if you don't agree with them.


----------



## jon bda (Nov 5, 2014)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Wow, what a positive thought process....NOT.
> 
> You came here for help, and received lots of good advice


 I didn't come here for help, I got the site newsletter emailed to me and thought I would post some pictures of my Shepherds with cats, in a thread about Shepherds and cats. Very sorry if this is a bit hard for you to follow...I didn't start the thread if that helps?


----------



## jon bda (Nov 5, 2014)

Chip18 said:


> Oh a well reasoned rebuttal I see.
> 
> Sorry to disappoint you but I have listed "all the conventional methods" from Leerburg and Joe Galaxy in previous post. I would say do a search but apparently?? That's to much for you so here you go:
> https://www.google.com/search?q=ger...s+the+cat+chip18+site:www.germanshepherds.com
> ...


 Like to stick an e-collar on you, ****ing ****...goodbye...


----------



## jukesdukes (Sep 29, 2013)

WateryTart said:


> I'm not Bauer, but I've described my dog as "high octane." My dog is actually a relatively easy shepherd. She never destroyed anything in our house. She's stubborn and went through a period during which she was really testing me, hard (she still challenges me on occasion), but she's overall grown up to be a really good dog. She's stable, sweet, and intelligent, and generally happy to please. People out in the community compliment me on her good manners all the time. She has always been relatively mellow, less crazy puppy energy than many of her contemporaries, and I haven't dealt with any neuroses from her. She's a year and a half old now and just gets nicer all the time as she continues to mature.
> 
> However, she's still that high octane dog: She's mellower than your average shepherd, but she's still a shepherd and she's got more mental energy to burn off than a lot of other dogs. She demands a lot of engagement - this is not a dog you can tell to go lie down and expect her to leave you alone to watch TV and be happy about it. This is a dog who wants to interact with you. We've invented indoor games here and there in addition to our outdoor walks/hikes/play sessions, and she LOVES said games and will ask you to play with her. For hours on end. She's very intelligent and doesn't miss much, and that means I can never be off my game because she's watching me and collecting data in that little puppy brain of hers. We train every single week and have since she was 8 weeks old, plus we do any extras the club offers, and I am still left feeling like I could be doing more with her.
> 
> I think we're doing well with her and I'm proud of the dog she's become, but I did it by throwing myself into it and nothing else (outside of work) for the last year and a half. It's been fun but it's also been all-consuming because aside from the time I spend at work, I owe her the rest of it if I'm going to keep her; she needs it. High octane dog.


This sounds similar to my 2 yr old, Hamlet. I bought him from a breeder in December of last year. He is very smart and when he wants my attention he lets me know. Do you have any suggestions of games? We play fetch with two balls and we go on walks and runs. We also do training sessions but other than stay, sit, down, come, shake, speak and roll over I am running out of ideas.

Also slowly introducing him to my mature cat who does not like dogs but did get along with a dog who didn't care about her. My dog now seems to make progress and then suddenly behaves like my cat is a stranger again. He gets offended if she swats and goes from being sweet to doing an attack dog type of bark. I'm not sure if that barking is normal at first or if I should correct the barking or just any chasing. 

http://www.germanshepherds.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## NormanF (Apr 14, 2013)

There a GSD I'm considering.

I was told he took a small dog in his mouth and seemed too interested in cats.

A GSD with a prey drive I don't want. If the dog can't get along with small dogs and cats, it might have to come off my list.

If you have other pets, it must be the right dog for all the animals in the home to get along together.


----------



## jukesdukes (Sep 29, 2013)

NormanF said:


> There a GSD I'm considering.
> 
> I was told he took a small dog in his mouth and seemed too interested in cats.
> 
> ...


I hear you. I was looking at a GSD rescue site and got approved to adopt and was determined to get one that was fostered with proven good behavior around cats but then found this guy who had been returned to a breeder. I know he is amazing. He is so smart. He's just 2 and he's challenging me and I'm a little nervous more because of others being nervous around him. 

I don't know if it is because he isn't white like my last two so when people see him they see a standard GSD and have preconceptions or what...like the other night I was in my small neighborhood dog park with Hamlet, alone because he wasn't neutered yet and he had a bad experience with a neutered male previously, and a neighbor walked up with his two tiny dogs and everything was fine and we were saying hello and the dogs were alright. And then the guy goes to his dogs, "oh...he's a german shepherd, you can't play with him, he will eat you two." and as if on cue...was it the man's tone of voice?...Hamlet starts barking an attack dog sort of bark through the fence at these dogs. Sheesh


----------

